# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  Σεμινάριο ΕΛΙΤ: Νέα επιστημονικά δεδομένα στη διατροφή των καναρινιών

## orion

Η Ελληνική Λέσχη Ισπανικού Τιμπράδο – ΕΛΙΤ 
 
σας Προσκαλεί στην Εκδήλωση με θέμα 
 
*«Νέα επιστημονικά δεδομένα στη διατροφή των καναρινιών»* 
 
Με ομιλητή τον *κ. Αθανάσιο Παππά* Λέκτορα Εργαστηρίου Φυσιολογίας Θρέψεως και Διατροφής του Γεωπονικού Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών
 
την *Κυριακή 15 Μαρτίου 2015* και ώρα *10.30* στο
 
*Πολιτιστικό Κέντρο «Καμίνι» του Δήμου Γαλατσίου*, οδός Ρεθύμνης 36 & Χρ. Καψάλη 14
 
Πληροφορίες: www.elit-timbrado.gr,  info@elit-timbrado.gr – κιν. 6947813906


*ΟΔΗΓΙΕΣ ΜΕΤΑΒΑΣΗΣ ΣΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ ΤΗΣ ΕΚΔΗΛΩΣΗΣ*

Ο χώρος της εκδήλωσης είναι το Πολιτιστικό Κέντρο "ΚΑΜΙΝΙ" του Δήμου Γαλατσίου, οδός Ρεθύμνης 36 & Χρ. Καψάλη 14.


*Με συγκοινωνία:* Η λεωφορειακή γραμμή του ΟΑΣΑ "608"  που ξεκινάει από Ζωγράφου και καταλήγει στο Γαλάτσι είναι βολική για  μετάβαση στο χώρο. Κατεβαίνετε στην στάση "Συκιά" κατεβαίνετε περίπου 50  μέτρα πιο κάτω στη Λ. Γαλατσίου στο φανάρι (άνδριάντας Κολοκοτρώνη),  περνάτε απέναντι στην οδό Καραϊσκάκη (σούπερ μάρκετ Γαλαξίας) και σε  περίπου 50 μέτρα στο αριστερό σας χέρι θα δείτε το Καμίνι. 


*Με αυτοκίνητο:* Με  κατεύθυνση την άνοδο της Λ. Γαλατσίου, στρίβετε αριστερά στην οδό  Καραϊσκάκη (σούπερ μάρκετ Γαλαξίας) περίπου 50 μέτρα στην αριστερή  πλευρά συναντάμε το Καμίνι. _Διαθέσιμος χώρος στάθμευσης και εντός αλλά και εκτός_.  Εάν έρχεστε από την Λ. Πρωτοπαπαδάκη με πορεία προς την Λ. Βεϊκου θα τη  διασχίσετε και στο πρώτο φανάρι θα στρίψετε δεξιά επί της οδού  Καραϊσκάκη (σούπερ μάρκετ Γαλαξίας) και στα 50 μέτρα στην αριστερή  πλευρά συναντάμε το Καμίνι. Εάν έρχεστε από Λ. Βεϊκου θα κατευθηνθειτε  προς την Λ. Γαλατσίου και στο πρώτο φανάρι θα στρίψετε δεξιά επί της  οδού Καραϊσκάκη (σούπερ μάρκετ Γαλαξίας) και στα 50 μέτρα στην αριστερή  πλευρά συναντάμε το Καμίνι.

----------


## jk21

Αν ειμαι Αθηνα (υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειμαι Βολο ) θα παρευρεθω σιγουρα ! 

Πολυ καλη κινηση !!!

----------


## mparoyfas

θα κανω οτι μπορω για να ειμαι παρον δεν ειμαι μελος και ελπιζω να μην ειναι προβλημα, τετοιες ημερίδες αξιζουν την υποστήριξη μας !!

----------


## jk21

http://zp.aua.gr/el/node/108

*



			
				Αθανάσιος Παππάς
			
		

*


> Λέκτορας Εργαστηρίου Φυσιολογίας Θρέψεως και Διατροφής του Γ.Π.Α.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ερευνητικό Έργο*Το επιστημονικό έργο περιστρέφεται γύρω από τη διατροφή των αγροτικών ζώων και πιο συγκεκριμένα των πτηνών. Το επιστημονικό έργο σχετίζεται με τα ακόλουθα: Μελέτη της επίδρασης που έχει η προσθήκη ιχνοστοιχείων και πολυακόρεστων λιπαρών οξέων στη διατροφή των πτηνών. Μελέτη της συγκέντρωσης ιχνοστοιχείων σε πτηνά που διαβιούν ελεύθερα στη φύση. Εκχύλιση και απομόνωση λιποδιαλυτών βιταμινών και καροτινοειδών από ιστούς και τροφές. Προσδιορισμός συγκέντρωσης βιταμίνης Ε και καροτινοειδών με τη χρήση υγρής χρωματογραφίας υψηλής απόδοσης (HPLC). Εκχύλιση λιπιδίων και προσδιορισμός λιπαρών οξέων με τη χρήση αέριου χρωματογράφου (GC). Προσδιορισμός της ποιότητας αυγών (ύψος αλβουμίνης, χρωματισμός λεκίθου, μονάδες Haugh) με τη χρήση αυτοματοποιημένου συστήματος προσδιορισμού ποιότητας αυγών. Προσδιορισμός της συγκέντρωσης του σεληνίου σε ιστούς και τροφές με τη χρήση μεθόδων ατομικής φασματοσκοπίας φθορισμού με παραγωγή υδριδίων (HG-AFS) και φασματογραφία μάζας επαγωγικώς συνδεδεμένου πλάσματος (ICP-MS). Προσδιορισμού της δραστικότητας διαφόρων αντιοξειδωτικών ενζύμων.

----------


## orion

η εκδήλωση είναι ανοιχτή σε όλους! θα χαρώ να σας γνωρίσω και από κοντά όσους δε σας γνωρίζω  :winky:

----------


## orion

*Π Ρ Ο Γ Ρ Α Μ Μ Α    Ε Κ Δ Η Λ Ω Σ Η Σ*



*10.30 Προσέλευση* 

*11.00 Έναρξη Εκδήλωσης - Καλωσόρισμα*

*11.15 Μέρος Α' Εισήγηση κ. Αθανάσιου Παππά*
          - Ιδιαιτερότητες πτηνών 
          - Πεπτικό σύστημα πτηνών 
          - Στοιχεία Διατροφής 
          - Εκκόλαψη
          - Αντιοξειδωτικό σύστημα
          - Σελήνιο, βιταμίνες, καροτινοειδή, πολυακόρεστα λιπαρά οξέα
          - Μητρική Διατροφή 
          - Νέα επιστημονικά δεδομένα 
          - Εφαρμογή στην πράξη

*12.15 Διάλειμμα - Καφές*

*12.45 Μέρος Β' Ανοιχτή Συζήτηση-Ερωτήσεις*

*14.00 Ολοκλήρωση Εκδήλωσης*

----------


## orion

Οι φίλοι από την επαρχία μπορούν να παρακολουθήσουν ζωντανά μέσα από το κανάλι μας στο youtube  (live streaming) την εκδήλωση της ΕΛΙΤ 

«Νέα επιστημονικά δεδομένα στη διατροφή των καναρινιών»

την Κυριακή 15 Μαρτίου 2015, ώρα έναρξης προβολής 11.00

----------


## jk21

Καλη επιτυχια στην εκδηλωση ! οσοι ειναι αθηνα , αν μπορουν ,αξιζει να ειμαστε εκει !

----------


## stefos

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να αναρτηθεί βίντεο μετα την εκδήλωση για αυτους που δεν μπορέσουν να παρευρεθούν ?

----------


## Μανώλης 2

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να αναρτηθεί βίντεο μετα την εκδήλωση για αυτους που δεν μπορέσουν να παρευρεθούν ?


Στέφανε εδώ ζωντανά  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthread.php?45502-%CE%A3%CE%B5%CE%BC%CE%B9%CE%BD%CE%AC%CF%81%CE%B9%C  E%BF-%CE%95%CE%9B%CE%99%CE%A4-%CE%9D%CE%AD%CE%B1-%CE%B5%CF%80%CE%B9%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B7%CE%BC%CE%BF%C  E%BD%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AC-%CE%B4%CE%B5%CE%B4%CE%BF%CE%BC%CE%AD%CE%BD%CE%B1-%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B7-%CE%B4%CE%B9%CE%B1%CF%84%CF%81%CE%BF%CF%86%CE%AE-%CF%84%CF%89%CE%BD-%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%BD%CE%B1%CF%81%CE%B9%CE%BD%CE%B9%C  F%8E%CE%BD&p=711107&viewfull=1#post711107

Εγω θα το παρακολουθήσω από κοντά.

----------


## nikolaslo

καλημέρα παιδιά βλεπει κανεις live  το σεμιναριο?

----------


## vasilis.a

starting soon....

----------


## nikolaslo

Και σε εμανα το ιδιο λεει αλλα το προγραμμα ελεγε 11:15...

----------


## stefos

ακομα τιποτα...........

----------


## gianniskilkis

Ακόμα τίποτα αρχίζει σύντομα λέει ... δυστυχώς πρέπει να φύγω . Ας το γράψει κάποιος βρε παιδιά !!!

----------


## kostaskirki

Τιποτα!

----------


## jk21

Yπηρξε τεχνικο προβλημα απο οσο εμαθα απο τον Χρηστο .Βιντεο τραβηχτηκε κανονικα και θα ανεβη καποια στιγμη

----------


## orion

Το βίντεο της εκδήλωσης 
Σας ευχαριστούμε!




http://www.elit-timbrado.gr

----------


## jk21

και μην ξεχναμε την επομενη εκδηλωση που ειναι συντομα μπροστα μας 

*Η σωστή διαχείριση εκτροφής καναρινιών*

----------

